# Extremely loose Rubik's 5x5x5



## antoinejobin (Mar 3, 2010)

It's been 2 years since I bought my 5x5x5. It was ok for a time. I lubed it while ago with oil. Now, it turns like butter, but locks like a ****ing *****. It pops AT LEAST 20 times a solve (but a easy-repaired pop).

It is so loose that I'm expecting it to auto-disassemble just by looking at it with a fierce look.

Is there a way to tighten it back? I disassembled the first layer to see if there were screws of something but it seems all made of plastic.

Please help me survive until my father gives me my V-Cubes for my birthday!

Photos  (I put the cube with the Cubesmith stickers I received yesterday, looks amazing but the cube still ubersucks)


----------



## Logan (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait WHAT putting on new stickers didn't make it any better? All my cubes with new stickers are amazing! /sarcasm

On topic: You really can't do much to a Rubik's 5x5. I'd either get a meffert's, QJ, or MAYBE an eastsheen. OR you could just live with it until you get your V-cubes...


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> Wait WHAT putting on new stickers didn't make it any better? All my cubes with new stickers are amazing! /sarcasm
> 
> On topic: You really can't do much to a Rubik's 5x5. I'd either get a meffert's, QJ, or MAYBE an eastsheen. OR you could just live with it until you get your V-cubes...



Dude, I was being stupid when I said the stickers did not make the cube better 

I thought so...I guess I'll wait for my V-Cubes


----------



## tjames (Feb 25, 2011)

i really wish there was a way to make old cubes better again. it'd be nice if the 6x6x6 v-cube and good 3x3x3 werent the only cubes working well enough to bother solving.


----------



## dabest2500 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an Eastsheen 5x5, it sucks massively.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 25, 2011)

you are not supposed to lube eastsheens. As for Rubik's, you are not supposed to use them.


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

My rubik's 4x4 breaks when i pick it up and do a U. At least about 3 edges, a corner and maybe a center spontaneously pop. If i have to solve it, it needs to be kept on the table... Rubik's = FAIL IMO...


----------



## Juju (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder if the "newly improved" rubik's 4x4 is any better


----------



## dabest2500 (Feb 25, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> you are not supposed to lube eastsheens. As for Rubik's, you are not supposed to use them.


 
Mine's completely stock.
And LOL


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 25, 2011)

use the adjustable core replacment that pi has a vdeo on


----------

